# Breeding from rabbits with dental probs??



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Are you even supposed to do that??? 
I very much doubt it 

Preloved | pure breed rabbits for sale now! for sale in Harrogate, North Yorkshire, UK

Thats an advert from Jade, who is a member on here
As is this... http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033310004/c1df9c57.html

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033190446/30224956.html


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I know I wouldn't....Never had a bunny but I wouldn't breed any animal that had a problem.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I know I wouldn't....Never had a bunny but I wouldn't breed any animal that had a problem.


Thanks hun. Neither would i

Theres too many bunnies in rescues anyway


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

they dont need teeth to breed:eek6:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

borderer said:


> they dont need teeth to breed:eek6:


rrr: Not the point :arf:

Still has probs


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooooh thats not great, I think encouraging anyone to even think of breeding from a rabbit with dental problems shows poor wording of the ad at the very least, personally I would rather neuter before I rehomed her so that I ensured nobody bred from her.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor bunnies. dental problems can be genetic and also down to poor diet


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> poor bunnies. dental problems can be genetic and also down to poor diet


I know 

But when i said something to her.. I got slagged off and i was told i was going to be reported for animal cruelty cos daisy was moulting and "looked ill" because of it ut:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Sarah I wouldnt worry about what she thinks of your bunnies, you have taken several in recently. Its horrible how some people think of rabbits as being so disposible


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no you should never breed dental bunnies, dental issues can be hereditary and passed onto the young, if one of those rabbits then goes to an unsuspecting owner, they can slowly and painfully starve, its not fair to bring bunnies with these issues into the world, and its not fair on their new owners.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Sarah I wouldnt worry about what she thinks of your bunnies, you have taken several in recently. Its horrible how some people think of rabbits as being so disposible


Thank you hunny 

I am bringing home another tomorrow. As a gf for Stevie. He wont take to any of mine. No matter how hard i try 

Her name is Flopsy 
A pure white lop with pinky red eyes


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

fingers cross they bond well


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> no you should never breed dental bunnies, dental issues can be hereditary and passed onto the young, if one of those rabbits then goes to an unsuspecting owner, they can slowly and painfully starve, its not fair to bring bunnies with these issues into the world, and its not fair on their new owners.


When i got Stevie, he had really bad teeth. Still has probs now. Poor baby



emzybabe said:


> fingers cross they bond well


Thanks hun. Will post piccies when i get her


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah, my 2 baby boys had shocking teeth, there breeder was going to PTS to clean her problems up
my beautiful chocolate (rip) came to me a bag of bones and cost over 300 to get to a state where she could eat, her front teeth were neither use nor ornament, they crumbled as soon as they grew, they weren't even strong enough to be pulled, and after all the dental work, she ended up with only about 3 molars left


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yeah, my 2 baby boys had shocking teeth, there breeder was going to PTS to clean her problems up
> my beautiful chocolate (rip) came to me a bag of bones and cost over 300 to get to a state where she could eat, her front teeth were neither use nor ornament, they crumbled as soon as they grew, they weren't even strong enough to be pulled, and after all the dental work, she ended up with only about 3 molars left


:crying: poor girl


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

When I got my Sable from the pound some of her back teeth where alittle over grown, she came to the pound from a breeder who couldn't sell her couse one of her front teeth was alittle crooked but not alot to be scary. I took her to the vet and they filed her back teeth alittle and told me her teeth would get better as she ate more hay, they where right. Her teeth are beautiful now even her front tooth is strater. I was lucky the bad teeth wasn't in the breeding with her just lack of good diet. I don't think people should breed buns with bad teeth couse in the end its the rabbit that suffers.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Would never ever breed a bun with bad teeth it's just not right! Sometimes you only discover teeth problems after breeding as some buns have fab teeth but they carry a problem they pass on, this happened to me once.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh for ****s sake.

As someone who has to clean up after back yard breeders messes, and *some* apparently reputable breeders, I am disgusted.

We have Muffin here who came in with severe malocclusion and needed incisor removal. One of the incisors grew back 4 times and thus needed removal every time. This has cost me £120 x 2 and £80 x 2 He also has tear duct problems due to his dental problem. This has cost me £70 five times. So in 2 years, due to a shoddy breeder, he has cost the rescue around £750

Waffle, who sadly passed away recently, was a major dental bunny. He needed a molar dental every 4 weeks like clockwork. In the time he was here, he cost around £1300.

Tell that to those despicable breeders who willingly breed from dental bunnies.
Waffle was slowly dying due to his dental roots growing up, which would have eventually pierced his brain.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Would never ever breed a bun with bad teeth it's just not right! Sometimes you only discover teeth problems after breeding as some buns have fab teeth but they carry a problem they pass on, this happened to me once.


Exactly what i thought ut:



VampiricLust said:


> Oh for ****s sake.
> 
> As someone who has to clean up after back yard breeders messes, and *some* apparently reputable breeders,* I am disgusted.*
> .


Me too hun... But when i said something to her i got slagged off and told i was getting reported to the RSPCA and police as she saw a pic of Daisy when she was moulting, in December ut:
Daisy was underweight when i got her. Has taken me a long time to get her to the correct weight

But aparantly i am the one in the wrong cos all my rabbits are neutered, vaccinated, wormed etc


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I really wish the breeding of all animals was better regulated. There are sooo many rabbits looking for homes  this person doesn't sound like a responsible breeder at all.

When Alan moults he looks a mess so I can imagine what your bun must look like when she moults! Alan looks like he's been mauled or something!! but it happens twice a year every year and is totally normal! I think it depends on their type of fur though because I never notice Lottie moulting. Maybe this person has never seen a rabbit have a proper moult before?! :confused1:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

So do you know the breeder then hun? I can't open the link as I'm still without net so on my phone.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't breed an animal with problems especially if it could be genetic


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> So do you know the breeder then hun? I can't open the link as I'm still without net so on my phone.


Harrogate lops hun

Shes just joined up with another "breeder" (Flopsy lops i think its called)

www.harrogatefloppsylops.webs.com


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

TBH, one look at that sight would put me off..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> TBH, one look at that sight would put me off..


 tis bad isnt it  :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry Hun only just got email with yr pm In so didn't know you knew. So jade who used to be a member here is breeding bad teeth buns? Isn't she a BRC member? 
I can't see what the ad says so I'm puzzled to how you know she breeding bad teeth, can you copy ad for me huni x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Oops sorry just managed to open lol
I'm not condoning what she saying/doing but some dental problems can be from accident, I have had a youngster knock it's tooth on the ceramic bowl before giving him a problem. 
Like I say I'm not condoning the ad as I wouldn't know what the situation is.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

frags said:


> Oops sorry just managed to open lol
> I'm not condoning what she saying/doing but some dental problems can be from accident, I have had a youngster knock it's tooth on the ceramic bowl before giving him a problem.
> Like I say I'm not condoning the ad as I wouldn't know what the situation is.


Ive had rescue rabbits which has come from soem horrible conditons and due to lack on entertainment within their hutch had taken to bar biting and chewing.

All i did was have teeth cut back down and give some toys and suh ( plus outside playtime ) and they were as right as rain.

Without knowing the full ins and outs id say its unfair to judge but i still wouldnt breed from a rabbit with teeth deformaties without knowing cause ( which you can really know unless you bred the rabbit yourself )


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Sorry Hun only just got email with yr pm In so didn't know you knew. So jade who used to be a member here is breeding bad teeth buns? Isn't she a BRC member?
> I can't see what the ad says so I'm puzzled to how you know she breeding bad teeth, can you copy ad for me huni x


Shes still a member. Had a couple of usernames... Lionheadlover and now jade something

Not sure if she's a BRC member. Daisy was rung, but i took it off

I have been and seen the set up hun


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Shes still a member. Had a couple of usernames... Lionheadlover and now jade something
> 
> Not sure if she's a BRC member. Daisy was rung, but i took it off
> 
> I have been and seen the set up hun


I remember you telling me Sarah x


----------

